# Needaserver.net Review - Dedicated Server [LA]



## AutoSnipe (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok, as some of you may know, I Sell NAT IPv4 VPS Servers, and was looking for a Los Angeles Location that had some Decent specifications as i was expecting a fair few Customers due to it been a Hub for Asia/Pacific Users. 


I first stumbled on Needaserver.net on "The Other Forum" and made contact with their Sales team, We struck a great deal with them as listed below.


Dual L5520
24GB RAM
1x1TB SATA 
1x128GB SSD
Unmetered 100Mbit 
2 IPv4 Addresses (one for IPMI)
/48 IPv6 Subnet

Price: $50USD a Month

Due to the prices of a lot of providers in Los Angeles, i thought this was a deal i could just not pass up. I purchased it, and Received the Server in Approximately 2 Hours (~2:30am their time) - Although the SSD was Completely Dead when it got Provisioned, a Replacement was put in around 2 Hours later. (Thinking, damn this is some great service), But During the Conversation with their Sales Staff, i asked for at least the IPv6 Addresses to be Delegated to my Nameservers for rDNS Purposes (yes, you must keep this bit in mind)

Some time had passed, and each time the server would get rebooted, The SSD would Magically Disappear again, it seemed that each time the server got rebooted, that the ssd would dislodge itself, and require their Support team to go to the server, Reseat it and reboot the server once again. After a while of this happening with no actual full time solution from them, i decided to just drop the SSD and keep going as i was without it. 

Then i'd start ticketing in about things such as Port Upgrades (from Unmetered 100mbit, to Metered 1Gbit) and include bits of information about other problems, like the fact that the IPv6 rDNS wasn't active yet. (http://i.evoburst.com/0209203904-ppis9.png) Leaving Questions unanswered. 

There were even times that they asked me to Write out a Zone file for them, so they didn't have to hire someone to do so. 

This is also after waiting nearly a full month for them to answer a ticket (http://i.evoburst.com/0209203544-dio7c.png) which on my side was still set to Customer-Reply, so should have been visible to them.

As well as also the IPv4 Address that was assigned to the node Just randomly decided to go for a walk one day.. and never came back. At least there was speedy responses in this case. But they have no idea what happened. the IP wasn't Nullrouted, it just.. Vanished completely from their Routers it seems, So i had to get another IPv4 Address assigned, send out an email to all customers to advice of an IPv4 Address change (first of a few, since we had some issues)

Had some spots of ~15 minute network downtime, a few random reboots on the server (which are all to this day unanswered for) 

I then moved to Quadranet, Since a member on this forum got me a Great deal there. 

After which i Requested to Needaserver.net for the remaining credit which i had outstanding, considering i just paid another month like the day before i moved it over etc, i wasn't too fazed about that, but would have liked the excess credit that i was never going to use there again Refunded to me, in which they agreed as it wasn't used to pay an Invoice Automatically yet. 

The Request was accepted on the 21st of January 2015, and i'm still yet to see the money refunded back. and have continued to contact them maybe once every 3 or so days about it. as you can see here, it remains unanswered too (http://i.evoburst.com/0209204842-t5ns6.png)

Overall, i'd say NOBODY should host with them, for the near on 1 Month i was ignored from them for something that i was told would be setup within 24 hours of the original setup, and until the day i cancelled ~4 months later, it was not completed. Even after constantly asking for developments (well spaced apart, to give them a chance to make some progress on it if needed)  As well as the fact i was sick of having to ticket them to reboot the server so they could make sure the SSD was mounted properly instead of fixing the root problem. Although the Deals they do are great for Los Angeles, in my personal opinion, if ever need to get support, it's probably easier to purchase another server.. somewhere else. 

Anyway, that's all from me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 9, 2015)

Yikes.  Sorry to hear about that.  

Glad everything worked out for the clients.  That's pretty... odd...  that SSD would just act like that.  Also the IPs?  

Hope everything gets settled out in the end.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, it was most unfortunate about all the Problems, But i'm Glad i'm now located in a Real Datacentre (QN) and have had nothing but good things to say, although a bit more pricey but the Quality speaks for itself. 

Yes, i have no idea why the SSD would do this either, but they seemed to not care to even find the root cause of the problem. rather just dodgy it until it dislodges itself again. 

Regards,

Ryan B


----------

